# China Cutural Revolution Photographs



## Point&Shoot (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi I'm new here, recently I came across a batch of old China photos, anyone here know whether are they collectible ?


----------



## cgw (Dec 2, 2016)

I'd say "not very." Photos posted look like the sort of staged set pieces(revolutionary operas and workers/peasants boosting production)that filled publications like "China Reconstructs." Banal CCP propaganda at high tide from a decade many would like to forget.


----------



## Designer (Dec 2, 2016)

Point&Shoot said:


> Hi I'm new here, recently I came across a batch of old China photos, anyone here know whether are they collectible ?


As with most collectible items, knowing exact information affects the value.

For instance; all these factors would affect the value:

The photographer's name and C.V.
The dates and locations of each photograph.
Any particular significance about the circumstances of the photograph.
Signed or noted by the photographer in his/her own hand.
Names of subjects in the photographs.
Sworn affidavit by the person who held the photographs since they were taken.
The possible inclusion of the negatives.
The overall condition of the prints (and negatives if present).
Artfulness and technological level of the photographs.


----------



## Point&Shoot (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeah most of them look posed but some are actually quite aesthetically pleasing, some of them also have writings and chops
behind but all are in Chinese, no negatives or signatures.


----------



## compur (Dec 4, 2016)

Put them on eBay and find out.


----------

